# Asus A7J



## ava99 (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo Community !

Kennt einer Bauanleitung für Asus A7J, bräuchte sie nämlich.

Danke schon im Voraus für die Hilfe hier an Board !


Grüße 
Ava99


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Mai 2007)

Du willst dir nen Notebook basteln *g* ?

Oder wofür brauchst du die? Und was genau meinst du mit "Bauanleitung"?


----------



## ava99 (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo !

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort !
Nein möchte mir kein Laptop basteln, sondern wollte wissen wo der Wlan antennen Adapter bei solch einem Gerät sitzt. Bzw wo das Kabel verläuft von der Grundplatine weg. 

Naja Bauanleitung darunter verstehe ich eine Zeichnung mit Abbildungen drauf, wo die Geräte sitzen am besten noch mit Beschreibung der Geräte (Geräte = Module)

Grüße Ava99


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Mai 2007)

Du möchtest also die Antenne durch eine größere ersetzen, damit du besseren Empfang hast? In dem Fall würde ich Asus einmal fragen, ob sie dir Informationen dazu geben wenn du auf deine Garantie verzichtest.


----------



## ava99 (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo !

ja genau weil die reichweite ist etwas kurz für das Gerät. Ok werde mich dann mal an den Asus Support wenden, dachte nur  mir könnte hier einer Helfen


Trotzdem Danke 

Grüße Ava99


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2007)

Ist denn in dem Handbuch/Userguide nicht normalerweise immer so ne Zeichnung mit der Position der Chips drin ? oder schau nach dem W-Lan-Treiber. Daraus kannst Du - mit ein bisschen - auf den Chip und die Kennung schließen. Dann auf dem MB suchen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Mai 2007)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. auf der Platine sollte wirklich eine Bezeichnung dafür vorhanden sein. darauf hätte ich auch kommen können >.<


----------



## ava99 (27. Mai 2007)

Danke für deinen Tipp Werde ich heute mal machen! 
Wie schon mein Vorredner es sagte, da hätte ich von alleine drauf kommen können

Dankeschön  

Grüße Ava99


----------

